# Official Cruze Owners Thread



## AF_mike (Oct 6, 2010)

*Welcome to the Official Chevy Cruze Owners Thread! *

Own a Chevy Cruze? Post the year, model, color, features or even factory production number about your Cruze here to share with other Cruze owners.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Jed09*- CRUZE*TALK* Free Member

2010 / 1.8LT - A/T, Sapphire Red 

Mods:

Exterior

Vent Visors 4X

Interior

Michelin Weather Mats

Jed09's Facebook Fanpage


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jed.. you're famous??


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Jed.. you're famous??


I don't think so. I just created one as I can't add friends anymore. Had to beg everyone to "Like"


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

you were on a bunch of tv shows though!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> you were on a bunch of tv shows though!




Now I'm washed up.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Jed.. you're famous??


yes she is. ive seen her on tv before.



Jed09 said:


> Now I'm washed up.


im not sure washed up is the proper way to describe it. i think "moved on to better things" would better describe it.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine is a LTZ, dark grey with black and reddish two tone leather interior. I have pics on my ancient cell phone that I'll try to upload.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

2010 / 1.6 LS / AT , 
Color : Carbon Black 
Mods : None 
Exterior : Chrome trims, body kit


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello Racer114,
We're still waiting for our LTZ RS in the taupe gray metallic...also with the same interior as your's, the black/brick. Did you find the brick color to be more reddish than you thought? I've seen pictures of the black/brick and the color in the photos seems to vary from pic to pic. This color combination (d. grey & black/brick) is not photographed by Chevrolet, as the* red* Cruze gets 95% of the pictures.....frustrating to find good photos.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The red is more of a brownish red/bronze. On my cell pics, it looks more red than it really is. The Taupe Gray looks really good with dark tinted windows. I looks like a much more expensive car than it is.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Photo's uploaded to forum?*

Racer114,
I don't seem to locate your photos on the forum....can you direct me to them or are the photos arriving soon. I'd enjoy seeing pics of your Cruze. Thanks.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to find a chord to hook up to my old cell phone to upload the pics. As soon as I do, I'll post them.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just found this. Take a look at the video in this link. The interior on the video is exactly like mine.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ion-forum/109-do-you-like-interior-cruze.html


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2011 / 1.4LT LTZ / 6-spd AT 
Ext. Color : *Gold Mist Metallic*
Int. Color : *Cocoa* / *Lt. Neutral*
Mods : *ScanGaugeII*™
Wheels : 18" OEM alloy rims / Michelin "Pilot" HX MXM4 tires


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

*Passenger Seat Air Bags etc.*

My wife is 110 lbs. and the passenger seat air bags just wont come on 98% of the time. I do have a sheepskin on the leather seats but even without it still no bags. Service told me no adjustments available. Anyone else? Oh! buy the way I love my Cruze it's a 2LT Granite Black; Moon Roof; I had Fog Lights installed at dealer and I don't think they made much money as it took a little time but there great. Took it to Daytona Beach Fl the same day with only a few miles on it. came back in a bad wind and rain storm back to Cleveland and the car handled great, at times I was getting 41mpg's. overall about 30mpg's for the trip. I traded in a Subaru 2000 Impresa after spending way to much money on it and still didn't run right only 62000 miles on it and easy ones at that I drive very conservatively.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll have to find a way to add weight to the passenger seat


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Passenger Seat Air Bag sensor........*

Here is a thread developed on the* Chevrolet Malibu* web site dealing with the same_* passenger seat air bag sensor*_ problem. Anyone that notices a failure to light should report to dealership *ASAP*. Looks like GM is experiencing a few seat sensors failing. _I'm curious why the seat belt "connected" signal isn't fed into the Air Bag module so the Air Bag "System Failure" light would would trigger on.(No weight on seat+buckled seat belt=malfunction!) or is it?_

'10 Passenger airbag doesn't turn on! - Chevy Malibu Forum: Chevrolet Malibu Forums


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mahty said:


> My wife is 110 lbs. and the passenger seat air bags just wont come on 98% of the time. I do have a sheepskin on the leather seats but even without it still no bags. Service told me no adjustments available. Anyone else?


I had the same issue with my Aveo. Many times my wife had to jump on the seat!  After a while the driver seat had an airbag issue and they (GM dealer) worked for 5 weeks to fix it. Of course they couldn’t find the problem so the dealer replaced almost the whole airbag system. Now I can say the airbag for the passenger seat is working almost normally. Maybe one of 10 times is not activating but I am watching the light every time now when I have a passenger….


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

The airbags should come on.
Mine come on with 40# backpack!
RG


----------



## Darkhoust (Jan 24, 2011)

2011 Cruze LT 1.4T - Silver - 4 Door


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's make CRUZETALK stickers!

I would want those... since I want decals anyways. Nothing like representing CTc.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> Now I'm washed up.


Wow, you washup Goooood


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ :d:d


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyways, inform me guys if you plan on selling or handing out CRUZETALK stickers.


----------



## cruze46ac (Mar 6, 2011)

*My Cruze*

2010 1.8 LT in Morocan Blue Met M/T


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

2011 Cruze LTZ RS 
1.4 L Turbocharged
Taupe Grey 

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

MODS

6000K HEADLIGHTS H.I.D CONVERSION KITS (WHITE)
8000K FOG LIGHTS H.I.D CONVERSION KITS (BLUE)
CUSTOM CARBON FIBRE BACK 2 INCH LIP
IPAD MOUNTED ON DASH
INTERIOR UNDERGROUND LIGHTS (BLUE)
K&N CUSTOM STAINLESS INTAKE


THATS IT FOR NOW


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, I gotz one of these cool cars recently!
crystal red ltz rs w/pioneer & sunroof. ordered 1/21/2011, delivered/bought 4/6/2011.
garage has some so so pics. been driving turbo datsun z's for decades, got an '07 solstice gxp when they 1st splashed due to turbo addiction. not to get off topic but lnf is quite a gm masterpiece. love the creature comforts & mpg in the cruze.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

AF_mike said:


> *Welcome to the Official Chevy Cruze Owners Thread! *
> 
> Own a Chevy Cruze? Post the year, model, color, features or even factory production number about your Cruze here to share with other Cruze owners.


Hey Mike.....now that we have so many members what to think about having a poll as to which model we all have?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> Hey Mike.....now that we have so many members what to think about having a poll as to which model we all have?


...done.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

2011, dark blue. ECO MT.
Albuq, NM


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Bought this past Thursday.
Been raining ever since and had to go to basement one night cause of Tornados

anyway was able to take the pin stripes and dealer sticker off and looks way better - next will be the badges. why do dealers waste time putting pin stripes and bumper sticker advertisements on a 20,000 dollar car. just blows my mind. I didn't pay for them and wasn't going to so don't know why they bother.

anyway

bought a 
2011 Cruze 1LT
Gold Mist Metallic
connectivity plus cruise pkg.
1LT Driver convenience package
16" Alloy Wheels
Compact Spare.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Missed this topic! :O

Bought January of 2011
2011 Cruze LS
Metallic Black.

Added as of 4/28/11:
35% Tints Front

Coming soon:

Injen Intake shipping May 9.
Black Chevrolet Cruze overlays, shipping tomorrow.
De-badging this weekend


----------



## justacruzin (May 5, 2011)

Proud new owner
ice blue/black
LT1
W Wisconsin/SE Minnesota


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Been busy as of late, But I'm back. Anyways, I think "Purple" is a nice CRUZE color.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ w/ RS package 
-1.4L Turbo
-Imperial Blue, black leather interior with silver trim
-18" OEM rims
-Navigation package w/ 9 speaker Pioneer Stereo.
-Spare tire in the trunk.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

On order...

2012 LTZ Crystal Red Tintcoat
Cocoa/Light Neutral interior
Illuminated sill plates.
Sunroof.
Pioneer upgrade with Navigation.
RS Package

Also on order:
Ingen CAI/SR kit


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> Let's make CRUZETALK stickers!
> 
> I would want those... since I want decals anyways. Nothing like representing CTc.


I think this a great idea also. Nothing big, just something we can use to spread the CRUZETALK forum name around on the street.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you can get a *CRUZETALK* sticker by posting five good pictures in the gallary. Information is on the HOME page:

Administrator01-20-2011 10:49 AM
*Show us your Cruze (get Free Cruzetalk Sticker!)*

Hello Fellow Cruze Enthusiasts, 
We're announcing a Garage contest to showcase your Cruze! Members who post 5 or more pictures in the garage, of their Cruze, receive a site sticker for FREE. Just post your photos to your garage, and private message me (Administrator) the link and your address and one will be sent out. Don’t fret, your address will not be shared, or used for anything but mailing you your site sticker. So, let’s see your cars, boys and girls. 

Garage Page: (must be a registered member) 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/mygarage

Administrator profile to PM: (Please remember to include your garage link and mailing address)
Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - View Profile: Administrator 

Thanks Everyone 
Helena


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Mahty said:


> My wife is 110 lbs. and the passenger seat air bags just wont come on 98% of the time.


 

Just wait a couple of years. All spouses get bigger with time. She will turn the air bag light off in about three to five years.


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

2011 Jet Black Cruze ECO M/T


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

2011 Cruze LT1 w/ RS Package
Imperial Blue
Black interior

SE Wisconsin, Milwaukee Area


----------



## Stony (Jun 17, 2011)

2011 Red Metallic 2LT

4 wheel disc w/17" 
Pioneer
Sunroof
RS package
Black leather
Fog lamps
Spare tire


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO 6MT Black Granite Metallic/Med Titanium interior. Options are Connectivity Package, Front Fogs and Splash Guards.


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

New here. Hope everyone is well!

Picking it up tomorrow, but:

2011 LS 1.8L
Silver Ice Metallic
6-speed manual transmission
Jet Black/Medium Titanium interior
All power options

I'm trading my Cobalt in on it. First mod is going to be front fogs. This will be my DD so I won't be doing much modding other than aesthetics.


----------



## vlad (Jul 22, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> Bought this past Thursday.
> Been raining ever since and had to go to basement one night cause of Tornados
> 
> anyway was able to take the pin stripes and dealer sticker off and looks way better - next will be the badges. why do dealers waste time putting pin stripes and bumper sticker advertisements on a 20,000 dollar car. just blows my mind. I didn't pay for them and wasn't going to so don't know why they bother.
> ...



and how much did you paid fo car?


----------



## delicatessen2012 (May 27, 2011)

Picked up a 2011 ECO 6MT. Black Granite Metallic color. Kinda sucks because of how quickly it accumulates dirt/dust. However, I think the black is worth it though. Red/Black "hooker fishnet stocking" interior. Connectivity package, front fog lights, splash guards, and cargo net. I wanted a spare but the dealer said that would be an additional $500. I said screw that. I'll wait for someone to total their cruze and pick up their spare from the junk yard.


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Red 2011 ECO 6MT w/black interior, connectivity package/cruise control...


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

Summit White 2012 1LT Auto !


----------



## MrCruze (Sep 16, 2011)

*My Cruze*

2011 2LT Cruze / 1.4L Turbo / Auto Trans

Black Granite
Black Leather w/ white stiching interior
Tinted Windows (Aftermarket, 5% Rear, 20% Front)
Sunroof

Future Mods:
Fog Lamps
Clarion Speaker Upgrade
Some tasteful LED lightning
WHeel & Tire Packag upgrade


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

*My new ride*

Just picked up my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT w/ RS and Convenienc package on Friday. Got a great deal down at Jeff Smith Chevy in Byron, GA. Bought there cause a frat brother just started selling Chevy's there. Got it Out-the-Door for $16,700! Traded in a 2001 F150 XLT and had $3,000 GM card points.

2012 Red Metallic
RS Package
Driver Convenience package

Future mods:
1) Window tint
2) K&N CAI


----------



## bluestop (Sep 21, 2011)

I just purchased a 2012 Black Granite Chevy Cruze LT w RS & drive conveniance package yesterday. I must say it's a sweet ride so far.


----------



## faceman (Oct 9, 2011)

why doesn't the 2012 RS come with 18 inch rims?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all, Chuck from Memphis, TN. Just picked up my SECOND cruze in three months! First one in august was a 2012 Summit White LS, and this morning just picked up my LT/RS in Victory Red. Got one fully loaded and love all the bells and whistles  The first one was my wifes, but I enjoyed it so much, I had to have one. Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

2012 Crystal Red Cruze 1LT. 2 weeks now and love it. Always been a GM guy and I gotta say the Cruze is a great offering.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

faceman said:


> why doesn't the 2012 RS come with 18 inch rims?


The 18" rims do not come with any RS package...they come on the LTZ trim line only.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

2012 Cruze LTZ/RS
Crystal Red Tintcoat
Fully optioned out
35% Tint all way round
Windshield 5% tint.
XPel protective film.
CF Overlays, Custom Embroidered headrests, LED trunk lighting....
K&N SR Intake...

More to follow...


----------



## eastexasoutdoors (Apr 16, 2012)

2012 1.4T LT/RS / 6-spd AT 
Ext. Color : *Autumn Metallic**
Int. Color : Jet Black*Brought it home Saturday, 150 miles and love it. Classic Chevrolet in Grapevine Tx. The best dealership I have ever been to.
I did everything over the internet except sign the papers and pick up the car. I searched the internet and received the best deal
at Classic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

eastexasoutdoors said:


> 2012 1.4T LT/RS / 6-spd AT
> Ext. Color : *Autumn Metallic**
> Int. Color : Jet Black*Brought it home Saturday, 150 miles and love it. Classic Chevrolet in Grapevine Tx. The best dealership I have ever been to.
> I did everything over the internet except sign the papers and pick up the car. I searched the internet and received the best deal
> ...




eastexasoutdoors,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze!!! It is great to hear that you had a good purchase experience! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Fahad (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings all.

White 2011 1.8 auto sports LT. 

Im from Malaysia and we get to add a sports kit to it. Comes with a bodykit, 18's and a GPS system for about $3k. 

Ive added some basic accesories (HID,SubWoof,2 Amps,Speakers,Tint.) 


Cheers


----------



## kylejw.33 (Jun 11, 2012)

2012 Chevy Cruze LS
1.8L AT
Mods: None
Exterior: 16" alloy whell covers


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

2011 Cruze LT
Summit White
Auto trans
Fleet car, bought used 29 Apr 2012 with 21K miles
I got to drive it 11 & 12 June 2012 (wife was out of town)
Peppy little thing (the cruze not the wife) no wonder she took it from me.


----------



## jabrown_01 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone else have trouble with front doors closing on you when opened?


----------



## mlcacioppo (Jan 20, 2012)

2102 LTZ 1.4 T Blue Granite Metallic (Stealth Gray)
Radio upgrade GPS
Insane Strut Brace and Rear Sway Bar
K&N drop in filter


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jabrown_01 said:


> Anyone else have trouble with front doors closing on you when opened?


...yes, the existing "stops" do not work for a hill-of-beans!


----------



## myselfalex (Jun 13, 2012)

jabrown_01 said:


> Anyone else have trouble with front doors closing on you when opened?


I thought it was just my driveway or work garage that were at very slight angles causing that, guess it isn't just me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

myselfalex said:


> I thought it was just my driveway or work garage that were at very slight angles causing that, guess it isn't just me.


I hope it's something Chevy is looking into and plans to mend in the immediate future! Just one of the many refinements this car needs and should have had before making its debut in the US! 

Hopefully Stacy will relay the message to Chevy/GM?!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

myselfalex and jabrown_01,

I'm sorry to hear about this issue with your front doors. Have you taken your vehicle to the dealership for this? They would be in the best position to determine what is causing the front doors to close when opened. 
Thanks
Ashley (assisting Stacy) Chevy Customer Service


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Ordered on 10/8/2012 - Build date of 11/5

2013 2LT 
Black
1.4t M6.


----------



## belsenj (Oct 16, 2012)

2012 Eco AT purchased 10/4/12, Summit White, with Jet Black Interior.

Yes, I have the same with my doors, but am already getting used to them.


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't help but laugh at the door thing--my Malibu was the exact same way (if not worse than what I've experienced with the Cruze). Must just be a Chevy thing. Annoying, but livable.


----------



## Spectre0618 (Dec 9, 2012)

2012 1.8L 6-speed manual

LS With A/C option, Tire Monitor (not by choice) and XM package.

Black Granite with two tone interior (White accents)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Silver CDX Turbo Diesel auto, leather interior, heated front seats, climate control, reversing sensor, 17 inch alloy wheels all standard. Added tint to window only extra.
View attachment 9760
View attachment 9761
View attachment 9762
View attachment 9763
View attachment 9764


----------

